# Branches of Wing Chun



## Ondrej (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi all, 

I have recently started with Mai Gei Wong Wing Chun and I wonder what is your experience with different branches of this CMA. I'd be interested in comparing curriculums and training methodologies.

Mai Gei Wong Wingcheun
Pa Fa Lin Wingcheun
Pang Naam Wingcheun
Fatshan Yip Man Wingcheun
Paang Chau Wingcheun
Lam Soi Man Wing Chun
Lam Soi Bo Wing Chun
Yiu Choi Wing Chun
Kwok Fu (Yip Man Fatshan) Wing Chun
Lun Kai (Yip Man Fatshan) Wing Chun
Cheung Bo Wing Chun
Yiu Kai Wing Chun 
Ling Nam Wing Chun
Sum Nung Wing Chun
Wong Jing Wing Chun
Leung Jan Gu Lao Wing Chun
Sum Ging Wing Chun
Yuen Chai Wan Wing Chun

Regards

Ondrej Slechta


----------



## Firehawk4 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi   can   you   tell  me  more  about these   lineages  of  Wing  Chun  that  you  mentioned there  history  ,  forms  and  where  they  come  from  ?Pang  Chau  Wing  Cheun ,  Lam  Soi  Man  Wing  Chun  ,  Lam  Soi  Bo  Wing  Chun ,  Ling  Nam  Wing  Chun  ,  Sun  Ging  Wing  Chun .  Are   they  like  Yip  Man  Wing  Chun  ?


----------

